# Arthur Lourie the russian Schoenberg, very true, from what i heard so far...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Arnold Schoenberg and Arthur Lourie seem similar in sound, Schoenberg is twelve tone Arthur Lourie has also his recipe for music , his formula, i could recognise is blue print when i hear him, all does, he easier to get into than Schoenberg '' le pierrot lunaire'' oddity, classified ufo.

Lourie made me like Schoenberg even more, trought Lourie piano works , i was able to get more into Schoenberg Piano work, now i can't live whiteout, Arthur Lourie or Lourié very fascinating composer, and underrated , like a ghost no one see...

Did find the same paralel between schoenberg and lourié i wonder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeah, I have to say, there are a surprising number of early 20th century Russian composers who have faded into (relative) obscurity despite having written such fascinating music that expands upon tonality and takes it to a totally new direction. Wyschnegradsky is another composer who springs to mind as one of those. He was notable for microtonal piano music, actually, and those are absolutely beautiful.

I found this and I'm listening to it now:






The score is fascinating; it's like, cut-out score before cut-out scores were cool.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

At times interesting yes, like the whole lot of the early Russian/USSR avant-garde art movements. 
I got a set of the complete piano works, 3CD on Capriccio played by Ernst,

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/lourié-solo-piano-works

but a good deal of them were less interesting, only for completists I think.

His chamber works are generally good too, perhaps less innovative.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

For works in a similar vein, you should also check out Mosolov and Protopopov's piano sonatas:


----------

